# Netbeans und "erzeugter" code



## Ru!e (15. Okt 2007)

hallöchen!!


kurze frage:
netbeans erzeugt selbstständig code. z.b. die initComponents().

allerdings ist hier der quelltext grau hinterlegt, ich kann ihn nicht editieren - ja nicht einmal löschen.
weiß jemand ob sich das abstellen lässt?



grüße
ru!e


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2007)

Nein. Der Code ist auch nicht dazu gedacht händisch bearbeitet zu werden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Okt 2007)

Abstellen nicht, aber man kann ihn trotzdem beeinflussen. Die Frage danach kam schön öfter, ebenso oft wurde darauf geantwortet. Also bitte mal die Forensuche benutzen.


----------



## Ru!e (15. Okt 2007)

jaja ich hab schon gemerkt dass ich die quelldateien händisch mitm notepad++ meinetwegen öffnen und ändern kann. witziger weise kam es aber schon vor, dass nach der speicherung und einigem gebastel der code mysteriöser weise wieder da stand 

mit welchen stichworten soll ich denn mal die suche benutzen?
habs schon mit ähnlichen konstellationen versucht wie ich das topic gebildet hab


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2007)

Mit "code netbeans" findet man unter anderem auch:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31103
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=55223
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=40668
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28354
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25128
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7989
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4665


----------

